# Kitty Ain'y Gonna Take Shit From da' Poe-Poe



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l7prksbcDo
<3 <3 <3

I love it. I want to keep it and cuddle it.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 19, 2009)

I loved this clip!  Thx for posting.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 19, 2009)

SUch a cute kitty :3


----------



## Hir (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd make it climb on me and never let it down <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'd make it climb on me and never let it down <3



this, totally :3 thats so adorable X3


----------

